
Tech Companies to Watch 2018 - vnellore
https://www.wsj.com/graphics/tech-companies-to-watch-2018/
======
to_ny
Stupid question from a rookie: How would one be able to invest in those
companies ?

I like to follow new promising tech companies and I 'm interested to invest a
part of my portfolio in it but I'm afraid I don't have the minimum required or
that I live too far (Europe).

------
baron816
Can’t see due to paywall. Who’s on the list?

~~~
kody
You can click ‘web’ next to the submission link to see the article without a
paywall.

~~~
minimaxir
That workaround no longer works for modern paywalls.

~~~
kody
It worked for the article in question. Did you have a problem accessing it?

